# Anyone have experience with CustomCat fulfillment and Print Aura?



## alcha123 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, I’m looking for a POD fulfillment service to integrate with my Shopify store and was wondering if anyone has any experience using CustomCat for fulfillment. If so, how was your experience regarding the turnaround time, service, and quality? Would you recommend using them? They are priced pretty competitively and their Shopify app is pretty easy to use. 

Also, any updated experiences with Print Aura. I know there were two threads on them, but they were older and I want to see if anything changed since then. I was going to go with them but they have a string of negative reviews on the Shopify app store recently, so I don’t know if anything changed. Also, their Shopify integration is very time consuming compared to the other fulfillment services, so I’m not sure what to do. 

Any insight is appreciated. Thanks!


----------

